# An Old Man Winter's Dreams/Florida Tandems



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*An Old Mans Winter's Dream.*

Don't get me wrong; I like snow, cold and ice.

I like riding in snow, cold and ice.

Still for the most part this winter in DC has been just wet, cold slop.

And we do like to ride.......it doesn't much matter if it is a half bike or a tandem; we like to ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nothing like a winter home in Florida to bring on some riding cheer!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

This year we had the tandem as well as Miss M's fixte and my Rivendell. Worked great on the few windy days.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm surprised at how hilly the area is...

Is the water a lake, river, intercoastal?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Man we had a nice time.

So tell me, how cold is tomorrow mornings DC commute going to feel?!?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm surprised at how hilly the area is...
> 
> Is the water a lake, river, intercoastal?


This is Lake County in Central Florida, they could have as easily named it Hill County.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

MB1 said:


> This is Lake County in Central Florida, they could have as easily named it Hill County.


Looks totally uninhabited.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Here’s what you’re missing in DC:

Yesterday: 35F and rain all day, both on the ride in and out of work.
Today: 38F and pouring on the way in. I think it’s finally stopped, but I’m thrilled to climb into my wet pants and booties for the ride home. (On the plus side, I am finally getting to check out Brasserie Beck today- I will feel like I’ve earned my beers like a proper Belgian after the recent weather.)


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm surprised at how hilly the area is...


Geologically they're riding on the Ocala anticline -- the spine of the Florida peninsula. Good stuff there. Lots of karst topography.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> Looks totally uninhabited.




beware the skunkape!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

wooglin said:


> Geologically they're riding on the Ocala anticline -- the spine of the Florida peninsula. Good stuff there. Lots of karst topography.


Whoo hoo! Sounds like a Geology major to me. I'm in there with you. Actually I was an Earth Sci major. At that time - early 60s - that was about half geology & half physical geography. I wish I remembered more than I do. It was fun.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice riding! And we get a look at you, too!! 

Albeit in a Home-Improvement-half-face-covered-Wilson-kinda-way...


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Noice!

Welcome home... Bwwaahahahaha!

Actually, you got lucky and brought the clear weather with you.


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

MB - your pics of food always look so..._rewarding_.

And tasty.

Yum.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I like that purple jersey. Cool (hot?) flames!

Of course you know all that great weather is only making you weaker .


----------



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

excellent pictures as usual. heck, you're making socal look cold and wintry..

//the lillypad/sky pic is now my new desktop. thanks!


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm a sucker for a good flare shot (like #9)... Something warmer than about --_ten_-- looks pretty good about now!


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I like the way the road curves and drops off in 10. If you didn't know better you would think you had a curvy road and a little hill. ;-)

Nice as usual. Welcome back.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

After reviewing this post one thing that really stands out to me is that having a stoker who rides fixed on her single is a real plus.

There is no expectation on the stokers part that we are ever going to coast and a varied cadance is expected. Speaking as a captain this is really a big deal in making tandeming relaxed.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Recognize a lot of your shots from the Horrible Hundred route. Hope you can fit that into your plans for next November.........always fun to go with a tandem on a big group ride.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

So what was that tasty looking food and do they deliver?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> So what was that tasty looking food and do they deliver?


Curried Chicken over Rice and Peas, fried sweet plantains and pickled vegetables from a hole in the wall Caribbean joint. Their oxtail stew is first rate too.

No (but they do have beer :thumbsup: ).


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

MB1 said:


> ... from a hole in the wall Caribbean joint
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Is there any other kind?
> ...


----------

